# Favorite Holiday Cartoons



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2015)

For us younger boomers there were the Christmas cartoons that made the season special. My favorites:

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer-Herbie wants to be a dentist...oh and the snowman singing " Silver and Gold". I felt bad when I read one time that Burl Ives was a real letch. Say it ain't so, he was such a sweet snowman. Oh and sing with me " Why am I such a misfit?...".

How the Grinch Stole Christmas-The movie was creepy but the cartoon perfect.

A Charlie Brown Christmas


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)

I always like a Charlie Brown Christmas, we had a tree like that when I was a kid. :sentimental:  This movie was slightly creepy, but I liked it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2015)

That movie went over my head, scary as the dickens. Something else I remember is you read the TV guide and marked the calendar when your favorite cartoon would be on. The network showed it once a year and that was it. Imagine todays kids understanding that concept. No video recording, no streaming, not even a VCR...oh and the networks shutting down to a test pattern around midnight.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2015)

Kids always liked Frosty the Snowman. Me, no favorites.


----------

